# ??Hurricane Danny?? Tropical Storm Danny??



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2009)

This could get a bit interesting around Southern New England Saturday!  Gotta watch this one closely, especially from the CT/RI border out across Cape Cod and the Gulf of Maine!


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2009)

NOT COOL. I'm spending the day in NYC on Saturday and thanks to this, we'll be rained on. Nothing like sight-seeing in thunderstorms. :angry: Can't reschedule--we already have tickets for a show that night.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 26, 2009)

Not cool #2: This is going to screw up my sitting by the fire pit/Mich Ultra consumption in VT this weekend.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2009)

severine said:


> NOT COOL. I'm spending the day in NYC on Saturday and thanks to this, we'll be rained on. Nothing like sight-seeing in thunderstorms. :angry: Can't reschedule--we already have tickets for a show that night.





Glenn said:


> Not cool #2: This is going to screw up my sitting by the fire pit/Mich Ultra consumption in VT this weekend.



Latest info i just heard has Danny at a strong tropical storm/minimal Hurricane right over Nantucket mid evening on Saturday.  If he heads just a bit East of the center of the cone of uncertainty, Both NYC and SW VT may not be that bad!


----------



## Glenn (Aug 27, 2009)

Still a 70% chance of rain Saturday...and 60% Sunday.  :sad:

But! We're heading up this afternoon. So late afternoon/tonight should be good as will most of tomorrow. We'll make the best of it.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 27, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Still a 70% chance of rain Saturday...and 60% Sunday.  :sad:
> 
> But! We're heading up this afternoon. So late afternoon/tonight should be good as will most of tomorrow. We'll make the best of it.



It'll have to be indoor PDW  :beer:


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2009)

80% chance of torrential downpours in NYC on Saturday now. Not looking too good.  Can't wait to get drenched and then sit around wet for a show and dinner afterward.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, it looks like foxwoods (instead of the beach) on Saturday for me... I'll go down, play a little poker, and watch my friends bet ridiculous (to me) sums on the Spanish 21 tables...

fun times.

-w


----------



## Marc (Aug 27, 2009)

Could be a wet 140 miles on Sunday for me...


----------



## Glenn (Aug 27, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> It'll have to be indoor PDW  :beer:



Very true! Things could be worse!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2009)

Marc said:


> Could be a wet 140 miles on Sunday for me...



The 1st part of the ride may be wet, but the back 1/2 should atleast dry the rain off 'ya 

Hope Sunday PM is good, as I'm going to one of my favorite annual parties that one of my friends holds, and his house CAN'T hold the 100 or so folks that usually go indoors!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm hoping this hits solidly..Bill was sort of a letdown..it hardly even rained last weekend so I'm hoping for a more westerly track..I could use a nice rainy weekend to sit around and surf the net..lol


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm hoping this hits solidly..Bill was sort of a letdown..it hardly even rained last weekend so I'm hoping for a more westerly track..I could use a nice rainy weekend to sit around and surf the net..lol



:smash:

Couldn't the rain just wait until Sunday? Please? I haven't been to NYC in 5 years and I really need this!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2009)

severine said:


> :smash:
> 
> Couldn't the rain just wait until Sunday? Please? I haven't been to NYC in 5 years and I really need this!!!



there's this new invention called an Umbrella..


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2009)

Would you like to walk around all day carrying one? Torrential downpours also doesn't sound good for that pursuit. And the naked cowboy won't be out in Times Square in the rain!


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 27, 2009)

severine said:


> Would you like to walk around all day carrying one? Torrential downpours also doesn't sound good for that pursuit. And the naked cowboy won't be out in Times Square in the rain!



Saturday is going to be the worst. They are saying several inches of rain out this way. Can't you just go into town later and just catch the show you have tickets for? Or spend the day in one of the museums.


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Saturday is going to be the worst. They are saying several inches of rain out this way. Can't you just go into town later and just catch the show you have tickets for? Or spend the day in one of the museums.


I'm going with 9 other people; majority rules. Originally I wanted to go early and make the most of the $20 RT ticket for the train because money is tight and I don't go to NYC often. Now... not so much. But they rule. I think we're going to spend some time at the American Museum of Natural History or the Met before our show at 6PM. Still... sucks to be in the city on a crappy, rainy day.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2009)

severine said:


> Would you like to walk around all day carrying one? Torrential downpours also doesn't sound good for that pursuit. And the naked cowboy won't be out in Times Square in the rain!



Worst comes to worse you may get to see the naked cowboy in a wet tighty whitey contest


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 27, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Saturday is going to be the worst. They are saying several inches of rain out this way. Can't you just go into town later and just catch the show you have tickets for? Or spend the day in one of the museums.



EFF!

I will be at Great Woods seeing the Allman Brothers and no, my seats are not under the pavilion.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 27, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> EFF!
> 
> I will be at Great Woods seeing the Allman Brothers and no, my seats are not under the pavilion.



Bummer dude. Bring your poncho ...

Do they ever cancel these things? It's going to be a tropical storm when it gets here and there are flood warnings and all that.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> EFF!
> 
> I will be at Great Woods seeing the Allman Brothers and no, my seats are not under the pavilion.




Might stand a chance, the latest time/precip projections I saw this AM, has the vast majority of Danny (atleast in terms of the heavy rains) done by late afternoon!  Great Woods pre- concert parking lot activites might be a bit damp though


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 28, 2009)

Pouring here now.  I'm so glad I moved the lawn Wednesday after work.


----------

